# [SOLVED] Huawei E173 refuses working

## p04ty

I've done everything from http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E173 guide to get my E173 modem working, but after plugging it in it does not start modem. Dmesg says only about storage device:

```
usb 1-1: new high speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1446

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

usb 1-1: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

scsi8 : usb-storage 1-1:1.0

scsi9 : usb-storage 1-1:1.1

scsi 8:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sr0: scsi-1 drive

sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

After that there is no any ttyUSB device in /dev.

Of course I have sys-apps/usb_modeswitch installed.

Here's my kernel config http://bpaste.net/show/38440/Last edited by p04ty on Wed Aug 08, 2012 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

p04ty,

Have you run sys-apps/usb_modeswitch?

emerge it if required, my stick works without it.

Check you are actually running the kernel you think you are too.

The data/time  in 

```
uname -a
```

 is the build date of the running kernel.

Have you loaded the option module with

```
modprobe option
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

p04ty,

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER is missing from your kernel.

----------

## p04ty

Thx for the tip, you were right. That option was missing in my kernel, now it works.

----------

## smores

Enabling CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER was the solution for me as well!

Thank you!

PS:

I know this is an old thread, but...

@NeedySeagoon: How did you figure that out?!

----------

